# Choosing correct felling wedges



## Engineeringnerd (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd like to purchase a good assortment of felling wedges. I already have a few cheap 8" and 10" plastic single tapers. I am considering purchasing a few K&H Triple Tapers. I'm concerned the aggressive "ramp" will tend to sink into the wood versus lifting the tree. 

In brief, what are the advantages and disadvantages of a triple versus a double, versus a single taper in real use and do they reduce the need for stacking wedges? Can you safely stack triple tapers if necessary?

I mainly cut oak, maple, pine, and sweetgum.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Nov 5, 2006)

No need to overthink wedges. The K&H single tapers are about my favorite wedges out there. I've not yet been disappointed with one. A good wedge is one that won't deform easily and move a tree. It's amazing to watch a little ol' wedge move a 140' tree. They're worth their weight in gold.

You might try this question over in the Forestry and Logging forum. You'll likely get more bites.

Welcome to AS.

Jeff


----------



## jomoco (Nov 5, 2006)

*Try the hard head wedges*

They're capped with metal and will last much longer.

jomoco


----------



## Brush_Monkey (Nov 5, 2006)

Ever have one shoot back? I've seen them take out windows before (cheap red/white ones) I'm using a metal one now that has notches cut in it, it was only 13 bucks but it dose the trick.


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Nov 5, 2006)

*Thanks for input, moving to logging section*

Thanks for the input guys. I'm going to take Fishhuntcutwood's advice and try the logging forum to see what they have to say.


----------



## pbtree (Nov 6, 2006)

Brush_Monkey said:


> Ever have one shoot back? I've seen them take out windows before (cheap red/white ones) I'm using a metal one now that has notches cut in it, it was only 13 bucks but it dose the trick.



I had one pop back on me once, but it never was as exciting as hitting a window...


----------

